# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight tool tip for Line Series Chart

## jakkjakk

HI Guys,

Anyone know of a good tutorial about setting up the tool tip for a line series chart? I'd also take a simple example.  I have looked around and I can't find anything that makes any sense. I want my tooltip to have both the x and y axis values.

 It has the y-axis value as default, but can't seem to figure out how to add the x-axis. I would think it would be easy.

----------


## jakkjakk

I figured it out 
I ended up using Delay's blog.

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/delay/archiv...-charting.aspx

The only thing I did a little bit different is after you take the default template off here:

http://silverlight.codeplex.com/Sour...w/18791#507649

Stick the whole thing in the

<Application.Resources>

</Application.Resources>

section of the app.xaml page. but you need to give it a name. Change line

 <Style TargetType="charting:LineDataPoint"> in the defualt template to something like this

<Style x:Key="MyLineDataPointStyle"

So when you put this: 

<charting:Chart
    Title="Custom ToolTip">
    <charting:ColumnSeries
        ItemsSource="{Binding}"
        DependentValueBinding="{Binding Length}"
        IndependentValueBinding="{Binding}"
        DataPointStyle="{StaticResource MyColumnDataPointStyle}"/>
</charting:Chart>

On your mainpage.xaml The datapointstyle has something to reference. Now you can change the 
tool tip on the app.xaml page to anything your heart desires.

----------

